# Luton meet



## chris s (Jun 25, 2007)

right been saying it for a while and tbh not had loads of time to sort a rep friendly venue so hows about a pub meet for now. wont need permission as no reps. 
theres a good pub near me with a big car park and some good food if you fancy it. its a hungry horse so good food and pretty cheap if you want to eat.
thinking about weds 27th august meet for 8:00

Chequers
East End
Houghton Regis
Bedfordshire
LU5 5LB


let me knwo what you think


----------



## Willenium (Apr 17, 2008)

Shall see what I can do.


----------



## chris s (Jun 25, 2007)

no more intrest??


----------



## chris s (Jun 25, 2007)

ahh well sod it, glad i didnt make serious enquiries to pubs and halls with regards to meets. usual scenario everyones intrested till a place time and date are set. not to worry i'll still be out.


----------



## paulskin (Jul 5, 2007)

post for interest in the herts beds and bucks thread.


----------



## FoxyMumma (Jun 29, 2008)

I posted my answer in the herts beds and bucks thread....sorry!
Im just not all that keen on the chequers in HR tbh... plus it being just before pay day and im totally skint :lol2:


----------



## Willenium (Apr 17, 2008)

I'm up for a meet by prior arrangement but I need to know roughly a week in advance if/when things are going ahead so I can arrange to have that day off.


----------



## chris s (Jun 25, 2007)

FoxyMumma said:


> I posted my answer in the herts beds and bucks thread....sorry!
> Im just not all that keen on the chequers in HR tbh... plus it being just before pay day and im totally skint :lol2:


not to worry, its a nice pub now since the revamp. no scummy pool room lol. 


i'll might arrange something another time, maybe mid-end september as i'm away first 2 weeks. bar chameleon in dunstable would be good :lol2: mite enquire about using the top room but would need some serious intrest to help sway them


----------



## Gerry4292 (Apr 25, 2008)

Hi mate we would come depending on how much notice we could have, as i would have to book night off work.Dunstable is only about 45 mins away on a good run.
Gerry.


----------



## FoxyMumma (Jun 29, 2008)

chris s said:


> not to worry, its a nice pub now since the revamp. no scummy pool room lol.
> 
> 
> i'll might arrange something another time, maybe mid-end september as i'm away first 2 weeks. bar chameleon in dunstable would be good :lol2: mite enquire about using the top room but would need some serious intrest to help sway them


:lol2: revamps dont get rid of certain people though does it? 
Oh god no! not bar chlamidia!!! 
I know a few Dunstable pub owners if you want me to enquire?


----------



## chris s (Jun 25, 2007)

depends who you wanted rid of lol, the loud lot that used to be in the back bar are gone now. more family orientated but admittedly during footy last nite a few new faces turned up.

yeah if you know a few of them cant hurt to enquire as would sound better than a complete stranger asking.

cheers chris


----------



## FoxyMumma (Jun 29, 2008)

chris s said:


> depends who you wanted rid of lol, the loud lot that used to be in the back bar are gone now. more family orientated but admittedly during footy last nite a few new faces turned up.
> 
> yeah if you know a few of them cant hurt to enquire as would sound better than a complete stranger asking.
> 
> cheers chris


Hmmm well the trouble with out of town pubs is most of them dont have doorstaff so if the s:censor:t hits the fan it hits it big time lol

Ill see what I can do, Might even get permission for a couple of reps if we behave and dont turn up with hundreds of them lol:whistling2:

Cant hurt trying hey! Ill let you know either way!

But is there a particular night people would prefer? It would obviously have to be between Monday - Thursday, and dependant on what the landlords have going on, but a rough idea would help with persuasion(sp) :lol2:

Corenne x


----------



## Willenium (Apr 17, 2008)

Dinner at KFC, White Lion Retail Park  Or if you don't like KFC, you've got Pizza Hut too.


----------



## rachy (Nov 18, 2006)

Willenium said:


> Dinner at KFC, White Lion Retail Park  Or if you don't like KFC, you've got Pizza Hut too.


Someone with a good idea!!!!!


----------



## FoxyMumma (Jun 29, 2008)

rachy said:


> Someone with a good idea!!!!!


lmao hear hear! If it is KFC id have no problems getting the OH to come....
:lol2:


----------



## FoxyMumma (Jun 29, 2008)

Willenium said:


> Dinner at KFC, White Lion Retail Park  Or if you don't like KFC, you've got Pizza Hut too.


Now your talking!!!! 

Well hey move over little car gang chavs... We could start our own reptile gang... dress our reptiles in burberry, start talking in textlish and all that jazz :lol2:




All they need on the WLRP is a camera crew and it would be the Dunstable version of the fast and the furious :whistling2:just filled with mopeds and corsa's ...


----------



## Kylie (Mar 12, 2006)

couldnt you actually do a meet in luton as apposed to dunstable could do the heights? or white house? they are better then scummy chequers!! :lol2:


----------



## Willenium (Apr 17, 2008)

FoxyMumma said:


> Now your talking!!!!
> 
> Well hey move over little car gang chavs... We could start our own reptile gang... dress our reptiles in burberry, start talking in textlish and all that jazz :lol2:
> 
> ...


Lol as a younger lad a few of us used to go up every Wednesday evening for the scooter meet which gradually turned into chavs in Corsas smoking drugs as they got older and were able to get cars. We then started going up to laugh at all the ratty cars that they all brought out hehe.

So yeah, fried chicken/pizza is one option and not an expensive one either. What else can you guys come up with?


----------



## zoeu (Apr 8, 2008)

there's a mcdonalds by sainsburys :lol2:


----------



## FoxyMumma (Jun 29, 2008)

I know of a lovely chinese.... mmmmmmmmmmm chow mein :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## Willenium (Apr 17, 2008)

zoeu said:


> there's a mcdonalds by sainsburys :lol2:


Smackdonalds is not the way forward :naughty:


----------



## paulskin (Jul 5, 2007)

could all meet a wrigglies opening day on the 30th! then go for a drink


----------



## FoxyMumma (Jun 29, 2008)

paulskin said:


> could all meet a wrigglies opening day on the 30th! then go for a drink


Thats a good idea! I'd be up for that, plus theres bound to be more people coming over this way to go to the shop opening anyway.


----------



## paulskin (Jul 5, 2007)

FoxyMumma said:


> Thats a good idea! I'd be up for that, plus theres bound to be more people coming over this way to go to the shop opening anyway.


well il be there either way, meeting or working


----------



## FoxyMumma (Jun 29, 2008)

paulskin said:


> well il be there either way, meeting or working


Im hopefully gonna make it, turns out ive got a kids party to go to... joy of all joys :lol2:hmmm reptiles... or jelly and ice cream.... tough choice


----------



## Willenium (Apr 17, 2008)

I'm bolloxed if the meet is on the 30th as I work Saturdays.


----------

